# Afternoon/night fishing NML 7/18



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Sophie and I went out Friday afternoon to hit up some docks and we weren't disapointed....

In the afternoon we hit up one of my spots in the back waters, the tide was coming in strong so I figured the fish were gonna be thick, they were....... Fish were tailing everywhere! Pulled the hook on 2 fish and got this fatty.
25" a lil over 6#'s!
















Finally it started to get dark so we made the run back to the docks and immediately started catching fish.....

First fish on the boat from the docks was this nice sheephead Sophie caught








The trout were thick underneath the lights feeding on moths (wish I had my fly rod!)

































We called it a night at about 10ish. We had a blast and it was Sophie's first time night fishing!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice pics n report.

Strong tide? What time? Were you fishing up north?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Fishing dock lights is fun, fun, fun. Nice fish and report guys. I pulled a 19' trout off a dock light this morning myself. Good eats.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> Nice pics n report.
> 
> Strong tide? What time? Were you fishing up north?


Yeah we were up near shipyard.

when poling into our spot, I didn't have to pole very much, just for directional purposes...... It was about 7 til about 8 when it was the strongest where we were.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Great report guys! Way to mix it up


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great catching guys!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice report.

I'm not going to ask why Sophie's eyes are red. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice, I see Sophie had more fish pics again!


----------

